# 1974 Campania Medalist



## Ol' RoadRat (Jul 10, 2004)

I own a 1974 Campania Medalist, all original, with all original Sun Tour components. I still am riding this bike tody. My questions are thus:

#1, what is this bike worth ?

#2, are Sun Tour components still available ?

#3, everything still works fine, but due to parts availability, should I up-grade to modern components ? (something will eventually break)

It is my understanding, that my Campania is Japanese made, but sold thru the (out of business) Campania bicycle company. I bought this bike new in Indianapolis in 1974 and over the years have put a bazillion road miles on it. This was my first professional bike shop bike, and I love her still. I have recently returned to bicycling (a love of mine I should never have left), so I am trying to decide what to do with my Campania.

I would appreciate any and all suggestions/ replies to this post.

Thanks in advance,...

OL' RoadRat


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

there is a bit of info in the CR archives.

http://search.bikelist.org/ 

put in campania in the "search string" and in "list to search" select "classic rendevous" 

it looks like there was a line of campanias, so upgrading depends on what you have. suntour is no longer in business but you can find NOS parts at a few online bike shops that cater to the vintage crowd or check ebay and such for used or NOS parts.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

*mmmm... Suntour....*



Ol' RoadRat said:


> I own a 1974 Campania Medalist, all original, with all original Sun Tour components. I still am riding this bike tody. My questions are thus:
> 
> #1, what is this bike worth ?
> 
> ...


What's it Worth? Not much. So little that I just about gaurantee you'll regret selling it. I wouldn't "upgrade" it either. If you're looking for a modern ride, buy a complete bike, you can't beat the volume discounts bike manufacturers get on parts. Then you'll have two bikes, and I bet that after a while, you'll find that you'll use them for different "styles" of riding.

Depending on which Suntour parts you have, and how well you've taken care of them, most of your parts should last forever. Loos bearing hubs and bottom brackets are practically immortal with regular overhauls. I know folks with over 100K miles on Suntour Superbe and Cyclone parts from the late 1970s. The Superbe and Cyclone were probably the best-shifting friction derailleurs ever made, and the wide-range Cyclone GT (and mechanically identical BL-GT) are some of the best touring deralleurs of all time. I have a 1980 Superbe RD, still in box, that is almost a Perfect Part (tm). Light, (lighter than 9-speed D/A), beautiful, and with the stiffest spring I've ever seen on a derailleur.

Suntour parts are cool.

--Shannon


----------

